# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Florida Travel & Vacations Forum >  >  The "girls only" trip to Miami was a lot of fun...We stayed in a gorgeous highrise condo right on the beach...north end of Miami Beach.Restos we visited:First night - Joe's Stone Crab...Excellent...ha

## bto

The "girls only" trip to Miami was a lot of fun...We stayed in a gorgeous highrise condo right on the beach...north end of Miami Beach.

Restos we visited:

First night - Joe's Stone Crab...Excellent...had the most awesome waitress and enjoyed the food, all family style...ended with the Key Lime pie...um, um, um.  This is a MUST in Miami and worth the wait IMHO...although, surprisingly, we really didn't wait to get seated this time 
Generally, there is a three hour wait on weekends in season.

Tiramisu was the next night...outdoor seating on Lincoln Rd. mall area...right in the middle of the action...Italian food, not my favorite and this place just didn't do it for me :)

On the last night, we dined at Touch...WoW...very hip place right in the middle of the Lincoln Rd. area again...This was quite the scene...A swing filled with beautiful girls greets you as you enter...everyone wants to swing in it as the night gets later....Great staff and the food was very eclectic...and excellent....Cool lighting, couches, dark, sexy atmosphere with very St. Barth type music...Not over the top prices...fun cocktails...Loved this place and highly recommend.

Enjoyed a lovely rose at Balans one afternoon...nice spot to people watch and a wonderful lunch at Yuca's...Cuban cuisine...very nice.

Weather was warm and breezy.  Did some damage shopping on Lincoln Rd. but not enough time to take in all the other great shopping spots and other wonderful places to eat...Next time!

----------


## MIke R

sounds good Bev...Joes is a great spot....stone crabs and key lime pie sound very good to me right about now

----------


## Steve_in_STL

Bev

Thanks for the reviews. Glad you had a great trip!

S.

----------

